# Happy Rails



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2003)

> Now that the rail odyssey will wrap up in about three hours, I ask myself: Have I enjoyed this mode of travel?
> Absolutely.
> 
> Would I be willing to go this way again?
> ...


While I've quoted perhaps the most important part of this travelouge, it's well worth reading the entire story. The story published in the Houston Cronicle by Jack Flippin can be found by clicking here. Thanks also go to Prodigy's On Track On Line for finding this story originally.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that with us Alan. That is a good writer and quite objective. The kind of story we like to hear.


----------

